# Rise of the Planet of the Apes(spoilers possible)



## happyearthhomes (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow my wife and i seen it last night it was a really good movie the computer animated generations were fabulous the story line was very in depth and captivating definately best fictional movie i seen in years. and it shows how it ties in with Mark Wahlbergs movie thru little clues a must see movie for any sci-fi fan something you really have to pay attention to


----------



## Mike Nobody (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually, "Rise..." is in no way connected to the Tim Burton mess. Like that movie, this one is a total reboot. They just collected various elements from the original saga and combined them into a single story. The story is pretty good. But, it lacks the political subtext of the originals, my only complaint.


----------

